# Insulation around bathroom heater



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Build a box out of fireproof drywall. 

XPS is not suitable here. 

Box should ideally be sealed up and airtight unless it is drawing its air from the attic which is unlikely.


----------



## bryanp22 (Nov 2, 2011)

Fireproof drywall? Is that just half inch? I didn't know they made fireproof drywall. I always thought it was a fire barrier rated for like 30 minutes


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Fire rock is 5/8 not 1/2.
Build the box out of plywood and just line it with sheetrock.


----------

